# Love making soaps but hate cleaning up



## soapandco (Aug 14, 2014)

I love making soaps but hate cleaning up, it's always a chore to wash the equipments, am I the only one? Is there any easy way out?


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel your pain. I usually just wipe everything with paper towels first then dump them in the sink, throw in some detergent and warm water. I usually go for the spoons, thermometer, whisk etc. i leave the containers for the last


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 14, 2014)

It's probably very naughty, but it put my bits straight in the dishwasher...


----------



## soapandco (Aug 14, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> It's probably very naughty, but it put my bits straight in the dishwasher...


 I wish I have a dishwasher, do you wash together with other dishes as well?


----------



## soapandco (Aug 14, 2014)

summerflyy said:


> I feel your pain. I usually just wipe everything with paper towels first then dump them in the sink, throw in some detergent and warm water. I usually go for the spoons, thermometer, whisk etc. i leave the containers for the last


That's what I do as well, I leave the water in the container for a day before washing


----------



## Kittie (Aug 14, 2014)

I put all mine in the dw except for my bucket. It's too big  :-D I do it by hand...
So far, no one has been sick from my bad practice...I guess I'll keep doing it too.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 14, 2014)

i put all my tools and small containers in warm water as a pre-soak , then clean them up with soap and a cloth . my mixing bowl for the batch i leave behind for a day or two , that way i get to see the type lather the soap has . i use just a little bit of warm water and a cloth , that way i do nt have to get the jones waiting for a bar to use .


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 14, 2014)

soapandco said:


> I wish I have a dishwasher, do you wash together with other dishes as well?




Yes  no one sick here yet either... Sometimes things don't get perfectly clean, so then I *might* hand wash, but I do my best to avoid it!


----------



## Miha Engblom (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been putting some times my stuff straight in the dishwasher but it has been foaming like crazy. It is not suppose to foam in the dishwasher because then it will not splash the water properly around.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 14, 2014)

I wipe it all out with paper towels then wash in hot soapy water.  I don't use the dishwasher as I've had the residual FO/EO coat my other plastics and could smell and almost taste them the one time I did that years ago.  I don't find it takes all that long to wash up even after 4-5 or 6 batches.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't put mine in the dishwasher. It leaves a weird film on stuff, especially tupperware. If you can wait a day, it really is a lot easier b/c it behaves more like soap and less like grease. I wipe everything down with paper towels, then wash in hot water. I usually have to wash a second time. Then I'll put the utensils in the dishwasher just to get them really clean and get the FO smells out.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2014)

I wipe off excess batter then wait a day or two before I wash. By then, any left over batter has turned to soap and its easier to soak off and wash away.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 14, 2014)

I put a kitty litter pan filled with warm water near my work area.  As I'm done with something it gets put in there.  When I'm done I empty the water (I flush it) then wipe down each item, bowl, spatula etc with a clean rag cloth. The rag gets put aside and the items then go into the dishwasher. (The rag becomes my cleaning rag for the next day)

It works for me and I hate cleaning - even have to stop myself from soaping to clean at times.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 14, 2014)

I wipe all with paper towels then wash in soapy water in a dish pan. Water goes over the bank. We are in a drought and I do not want it all going down my sink due to bad plumbing. Guess I should not say bad plumbing just uphill plumbing   I even wash between my batches since I cannot stand dirty dishes, utensils, etc


----------



## AustinStraight (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to just wipe everything down with paper towels and then wash it with soap and warm water, but I recently tried letting everything sit and then washing it and I like that a lot better.  It's nice to be able to get a "sneak peek" of the lather, too.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 14, 2014)

I put my dishes in a bucket and wait a day or two.  When I wash them they are soap makes it very easy. I too used to hate washing soap dishes.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 31, 2014)

I used to put everything in a big rubbermaid bucket and wait a day or two to wash out but lately, I can't wait that long between batches and have to wash regulary.  Clean up and packaging... UGH.  Wish I could hire someone to do those two things for me!  I feel like I need to buy stock in Kimberly Clarke and Dawn.  Couldn't do it without paper towels and Dawn dishwashing liquid.  hmmm... might have to try making a clone of Dawn.  roblem:


----------



## LuckyStar (Aug 31, 2014)

I let most of my tools sit overnight so they are pretty much just soap the next day, as oppose to a caustic batter. 

Then i just fill my sink with screaming hot water,  let them soak until it cools down and then i basically just have to rinse them off


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 5, 2014)

soapandco said:


> I love making soaps but hate cleaning up, it's always a chore to wash the equipments, am I the only one? Is there any easy way out?



I still have to wash a bucket and my cracked crock pot. I share your pain tho'


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel like I do dishes 10 times on a soap making day.  It is the worst part by far.


----------



## Pixar (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm pretty new to M&P soap but cleaning up has never been a problem for me YAY  My 2 peices of equippment ( 2 double boilers, 2 for faster progress) are very easy to clean, i learned that soaking equipment in hot water for 10 mins always does the trick!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2014)

When I would clean up right after pouring the soap, it took forever. I'd scrub and scrub, and have to run a second sink of hot water to get things clean. Now that I wait until the next day, it is SO MUCH easier!


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 15, 2014)

I wipe off excess batter as much as I can with paper towel. I wait a day or two. Then, I soak them in water and rinse them off.


----------

